# EX- BYU player stealing gas



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

I guess he wasn't getting paid enough in the NFL so he started stealing gas. :lol:

http://www.deseretnews.com/article/8655 ... tml?pg=all


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Don't you have any new news? This stuff was old last year.

By the way, Harline is still open.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

I was seeing if Chaser would catch this one too


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

You really hate BYU don't you. You do know that this is going to come bite you back when a Utah player does something stupid! It will happen eventually.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

It happens so often that it never makes the news.


----------



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

Hey coyotehumper, I gotta tell you from 1 ute fan to another that this is old news and you are just being plain ignorant and making the rest of look bad. Do us all a favor and take your BS somewhere else!!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

In related news, DUI, another DUI, more recent news, smoking dope. Y fans don't let this fellar make you think less of all ewt fans!


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Oh hockey goat humper if your offended by my remarks then it's just plain laughable. You need to grow a set because your embarrassing the ute nation. I apology if your a woman.


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

Let me apologize as a Utah fan for coyoteslayer, the rest of us Utah fans know how to use proper grammar and we don't make a big deal out of dumb stuff that has nothing to do the schools.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

-_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- 

Oh come on you guys are no fun. :lol: :lol:


----------



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> Oh hockey goat humper


You come up with that all by yourself? How about some originality in your insults


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

How about this - drop that kind of name calling. That would be better. 

Slayer - I'm up for as much trash talking in the rivalry as we can do. But keep it about the teams and whatever else. Don't make it personal with name calling.


----------

